# Best Prep for paint over varnish



## Walston (Mar 10, 2011)

Customer wants some early 1900's trim changed from stain/varnish to paint. The detail in the trim is intricate with small dental work. When finger nail testing the existing varnish it flaked off easily. That will make sanding the exposed areas easier, but still the dentals will be time consuming.

What procedure would you take on the dental work? Try to sand poorly bonded varnish? Try to strip varnish? Use a deglosser? Or prime with one of the bonding primers and which is your favorite?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

You talking something like this? 

Coverstain would work but if it's flaking you're gonna have to sand/scrape somehow to remove the loose coating to make it stable


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

I wonder if something like Zinsser Gardz or Zinsser Peel Stop would work in this situation?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> You talking something like this?
> 
> Coverstain would work but if it's flaking you're gonna have to sand/scrape somehow to remove the loose coating to make it stable


 Damn shame to paint over that wood.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Damn shame to paint over that wood.


Totally agree. But if it has to be done, nice job.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Criard said:


> I wonder if something like Zinsser Gardz or Zinsser Peel Stop would work in this situation?


No....


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I always compliment the HO when they have nicely detailed woodwork in original unpainted condition.

And I don't mind painted detailed woodwork if all that fine detail still shows. But after a number of decades and many decorative theme changes, that fine craftsmanship gets lost under paint build up.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Holy crap Bill! I just realized you have 22000 posts!

And TJ has 9000 posts! 

Man you guys are prolific!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Damon T said:


> Holy crap Bill! I just realized you have 22000 posts!
> 
> And TJ has 9000 posts!
> 
> Man you guys are prolific!


I'm not even half as pro as Bill.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Holy crap Bill! I just realized you have 22000 posts!
> 
> And TJ has 9000 posts!
> 
> Man you guys are prolific!


True Postmen.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I'm not even half as pro as Bill.


He's not only the daArch buts he's daMan!


----------

